# Évitons ne nous mettre trop de pression



## Voce

Salve!

Ho un problema con la frase "évitons ne nous mettre trop de pression" in un testo che sto traducendo.

Il contesto è una intervista sulla trasmissione dei valori religiosi da una generazione all'altra. 

La frase è inserita in questa risposta alla domanda su quali errori bisogna evitare nella trasmissione delle proprie convinzioni ai figli: "Selaisser gagner par le sentiment de n’être pas à la hauteur, culpabiliser et démissionner. Nous ne rendons pas service à nos enfants si nous leur cachons nos propres difficultés en communiquant une vie de foi sans question ni épreuve. Il peut être tentant de se dire que l’Eglise s’occupe de tout et de lui déléguer cette tâche de transmission. A nous de faire en sorte que la découverte de la Bible ne soit pas ennuyeuse.En résumé, *évitons ne nous mettre trop de pression* !"

La mia traduzione per il momento è questa: "Lasciarsi vincere dalla sensazione di non essere all'altezza, colpevolizzarsi e rinunciare. Non facciamo un favore ai nostri figli se nascondiamo loro le nostre proprie difficoltà comunicando una via di fede senza domande né prove. Si può essere tentati di dire che la chiesa si occupa di tutto e delegare ad essa il compito della trasmissione. Sta a noi fare in modo che la scoperta della Bibbia non sia noiosa. *In breve, evitiamo di fare troppa pressione su noi stessi!*"

Mi resta però il dubbio di non aver interpretato correttamente il senso della frase e resto in attesa del vostro prezioso aiuto. Grazie infinite sin d'ora.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Il significato dell'espressione in oggetto è proprio come dici tu. Non ricordavo che si diceva in italiano quasi come in francese...
Un caro saluto
Matou


----------



## Voce

Grandissimo Matoupaschat! Grazie e un caro saluto anche a te!


----------



## cuore romano

Salve! 

Ho letto e riletto la frase francese, ma non mi è chiaro il significato di *ne*:

_"En résumé, __évitons *ne* nous mettre trop de pression__!"_

Non penso che si tratti di una negazione - oppure sì?
Non mi sembra logico.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cuore ,
Tu leggi con più attenzione di me : non mi ero reso conto del typo di Voce e avevo corretto "automaticamente" in "_évitons *de* nous mettre trop de pression_".


----------



## cuore romano

Ciao matoupaschat 

Grazie della tua risposta così "piacevole" per me


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Cuore ,
> Tu leggi con più attenzione di me : non mi ero reso conto del typo di Voce e avevo corretto "automaticamente" in "_évitons *de* nous mettre trop de pression_".



Vedo solo adesso... In effetti quel "ne", chiaramente un errore come da voi sottolineato, era già nel testo originale e ha contribuito non poco a confondermi. 
Ciao Matoupaschat e ciao a tutti!


----------

